# Is there a 2.5 update screensaver hack yet?



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Has a new screensaver hack been made available which works with the 2.5 update?

Gene


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Yes, there is: http://www.ebookworm.us/2010/07/07/updated-screensaver-hack/


----------



## prstlk (Dec 29, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Yes, there is: http://www.kindleminds.net/2010/07/07/updated-screensaver-hack/


I have followed the instructions in this but when I got to the second menu to update my K2 it is grayed out and I can not update it. I also did a restart and it is giving me an error code "0003" and telling me to call them.

Did I do something wrong?

I have a Kindle 2 with software version 2.5.2
Thanks!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

prstlk said:


> I have followed the instructions in this but when I got to the second menu to update my K2 it is grayed out and I can not update it. I also did a restart and it is giving me an error code "0003" and telling me to call them.
> 
> Did I do something wrong?
> 
> ...


If the "Update" option is grayed out, then you do not have the correct update .bin file for your Kindle type and firmware version. Restarting will not help, and the creator of the hack specifically warns against doing that (at least not without first removing any .bin files from the top directory).

I would suggest removing any/all .bin files from that directory if any are still there, then try another restart to see if the Kindle is OK. If you still get that error message, then you may in fact need to contact Kindle customer service to see if they can help. If it's OK and you want to try again, please carefully read and follow the instructions on this MobileRead.com Wiki page: http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_Screen_Saver_Hack_for_all_2.x_and_3.x_Kindles


----------



## prstlk (Dec 29, 2009)

NogDog said:


> If the "Update" option is grayed out, then you do not have the correct update .bin file for your Kindle type and firmware version. Restarting will not help, and the creator of the hack specifically warns against doing that (at least not without first removing any .bin files from the top directory).
> 
> I would suggest removing any/all .bin files from that directory if any are still there, then try another restart to see if the Kindle is OK. If you still get that error message, then you may in fact need to contact Kindle customer service to see if they can help. If it's OK and you want to try again, please carefully read and follow the instructions on this MobileRead.com Wiki page: http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_Screen_Saver_Hack_for_all_2.x_and_3.x_Kindles


NogDog,

Thanks for the help! It worked!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

prstlk said:


> NogDog,
> 
> Thanks for the help! It worked!


Glad to hear it. I haven't personally heard of anyone "bricking" their Kindle yet doing this stuff, but that error message had me a bit concerned (not knowing what it means).


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Yep, that's why you don't restart a Kindle with a custom .bin, ever .

(With these hacks it shouldn't do any harm except the error msg, but depending on how the upate is written/packaged, it potentially can leave your Kindle stuck in a reboot loop, in which case you'd have to do a manual reset to factory defaults...).


----------

